# Goats to Kid in Freezing Weather... TRIPLETS Pg 4 / ? on Pg 5



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Nov 21, 2011)

We have two nigerian dwarf girls, both due to kid sometime this week or next.  This is the 3rd litter (?) for the oldest (CC) ... she tends to bear 4 every time and looks huge this time so probably another 4.  The younger doe is 2 years old and this is her second ... 2 last time so probably 2 this time because she's still pretty small, just like last time.

The dad is our buck: 1/2 niggie and 1/2 la mancha.

However ...

The neighbor guy who trims our goats' hooves stopped by yesterday. He hurt his back but wanted to let us know he's do what he could as soon as he could. We mentioned that our two girls are due to kid this week and he got soo upset! Said that our babies will die. Need more heat even tho the temps are expected to be high 60 and low 20's this week.  Said they'll need to be in better conditions until Spring.

Well poo. So as soon as he left, Hubby and I set to working on the garage. Moving things over. Making plans. Got lots moved but still have lots more. 

After the kid and I feed the livestock this morning, he and I will finish clearing out one wall. After Hubby gets home from work, we'll move two 6x10 dog kennels from the old goat pen into the garage, on top of heavy duty tarps to contain hay spillover (gotta buy those tarps this morning along with water buckets). One girl per pen ... and they can see each other. Move in a couple of tubs for them to use for birthing: one for each pen. Bring in some cinder blocks and put a bucket for water on top of them (tie it or else it will be spilt everywhere!). Then a bale or two of hay. Then attach heat-lamps (leftover from chick raising) and turn them on. Then the girls. Hopefully do it by midnight tonight.

Good to find this out now. But next year ... the girls will be bred in Oct/Nov/Dec for Spring kidding. Even then, with the unpredictable weather, still will need this set-up in the garage.

Question: did he scare us unreasonably?  Will the goat babies really die if we don't provide a warmer place for them? The outdoor pen has a large "dog-house" plus a 6x6 dog kennel that's completely covered except the door.

Another Question: Will our 6x10 kennels in the garage be sufficient? Not a heated garage but we'll put some chick heat lamps a couple of feet off the floor in one corner. No wind at all unless we open the overhead garage door but then we shut it down pretty quickly after we're in. We don't park in the garage, and it already has two chickens in it.

Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## elevan (Nov 21, 2011)

Daisy kidded in Feb when it was highs in the 20s and lows below zero.  She was in the barn which has a big door that stays open year round.  She was in an 8x8 kidding stall with a heat lamp suspended 2 feet above her "reaching" head height.  We suspended the lamp by a chain and wired it to the chain so there would be no chance of it falling.  In that stall we also took a large rubbermaid tote and cut  a hole in the side of it (for the kids not for mama), some people have stood up a 55 gal plastic barrel and cut a hole in the side...same purpose - just make sure it's near the heat lamp but not so close that it'll melt.

Your temps are in no way absolute death to kids, so yes he did scare you unnecessarily.


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Nov 21, 2011)

Thank you so much.  I think I'll get out a tub I used as a winter-home for the chickens last year. One already has a hole cut in it so the babies should be able to get in but no way for the moms. Will do a second one, probably tomorrow, as the younger doe probably won't kid this week.

The heat lamps are clipons so I think in addition to clipping them on a wood frame, we will also attach with a chain. Will be outside the kenel, tho, so they won't be able to knock them down.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 21, 2011)

we kid in our barn in january and february when it is often in the single to teens, we have no heat, but do have a heat lamp, and can move the kids under it once they are born, 

We check on them every 2 to 3 hours 24 hours a day, when the does are due to kid. 

Yes, in my opinion he scared you for no reason. 

they would be fine kidding outside during the day if it is 50 or 60. Just check on them often, and through the night. Have a warming space for them for the first couple of hours while they learn to nurse. Once they have nursed they can maintain their body tempurature just fine on their own. 

Ofcourse they should have shelter from the wind and moisture. 

We don't even close our barn door in the winter when we kid out.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 21, 2011)

Good grief!  He panicked you over those kind of temps.  Don't worry,  just check on her when she's kidding,  make sure the babies get dried up good and if need be, put jackets on them.  (an old kids sweatshirt will do. )


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks. Makes me feel better. Still, the one doe is due to kid tomorrow so I think we'll finish the garage pens, and bring the girls in every night. For some reason, they tend to kid in the very eary morning!

PLUS just found out there's a mountain lion hanging around here so it'll be safer in our garage.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 21, 2011)

Go away Mountain lion or ELSE : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Got it ???? If you even think about coming near that garage :


----------



## elevan (Nov 21, 2011)

MyKidLuvsGreenEgz said:
			
		

> Thanks. Makes me feel better. Still, the one doe is due to kid tomorrow so I think we'll finish the garage pens, and bring the girls in every night. For some reason, they tend to kid in the very eary morning!
> 
> *PLUS just found out there's a mountain lion hanging around here so it'll be safer in our garage.*


Forget about the environmental temp - that mountain lion hanging around would be enough for me to move them to the garage.


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 21, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> MyKidLuvsGreenEgz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 pics after they kid


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll take pix when they kid. I took some pix yesterday ... my older doe is as wide as she is long! She's wet today so it's not long. Come on, quads!

Got the garage pens done day before yesterday.  Cleared off that side of the garage, swept, put tarps down, then the 6x10 dog kennels on top of them. Used plastic ties to attach tarps up the sides and back of the kennel (to hold in the hay).  Put down a 4x8 OSB board to prevent them from slipping when rubbing against the sides for a good scratch.  Got two huge tubs and placed one in each, and put some hay in each (nest). Stacked 2 cinderblocks in a corner of each, set a small bucket on top and tied it to the kennel (for water).  Added a feed bucket to each.  Then got a bale of hay and split it between the two, scattering it along the floor.  

The kennels are pretty much right beside each other so in the space between, hung two chick-brooder-coop heat lamps (each pointing towards a kennel) and way above it, a regular light lamp, set on a timer.

The girls spent their first night in there, with no heat lamps, Monday night.  Put them back in their pen Tue morning. After my kid's doc appt (epilepsy and autism), we came home and attached the light, heat lamps, and sprinkled a few handfuls of pine shavings to each pen. 

Moved the girls back in last night before dark, turned on the heat lamps and turned off the light. It was almost warm in there this morning! It probably won't get above 50 in there but there's absolutely no wind, and the nesting tubs are real close to the heat lamps.

Moved the goat-kidding tub in there too. Has all the necessary supplies, including the banding kit. Hope we get a couple of boys to band because we plan to eat them (don't want boer's ... need the milk for lactose-intolerant hubby and we don't have room for even dexter cows).

I'm thinking we're all set now.

Just hope the mountain lions (2 of the) don't get my critters during the day.  They got a neigbor's cow night before last .. hoping that will keep them satisfied for a few days. I'm not even letting my chickens out during the day. They'll be fine.

Um, wonder what mountain lion tastes like?!?!


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 23, 2011)

Sounds like you have everything good there.  Make sure mommas and babies can get away from the heat lamp if they get too warm.  50 degrees may be too warm if they are  used to colder.  

I do not know if you are planning on using that bander right away but I recomend waiting until they are 8 weeks.  It gives time for the urethra to grow and reduces the risk of UC.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 24, 2011)

There are actually quite a few people who breed their goats to kid in winter... it makes for hardier kids, and by the time cocci blooms in mid spring their systems will be old enough to combat it better.  If you know the time of year they will be kidding is typically quite cold, just install a heat lamp or two to keep the temps at around 40-50F.  If a kid is cold, they will either huddle by their mom or under the heat lamp until they are comfortable.  With 4-7 kids expected, there will definitely be enough warmth to go around during the night... especial with the doe expecting potentially quads or quints(it can happen).  Last winter we had a white heat lamp running on a outlet timer during the day(set to run for 14-16 hrs), and a red heat lamp that ran 24/7.  We had about a week where we saw negative 20F... and with those heat lamps running, the coldest it got in the barn was 20F.  You can pile up the hay/straw/shavings when you are expecting bitter cold temps, for the goats to nestle down in... actually the does usually try to create a nest for theirself and the kid/s anyways(hence the pawwing while going in circles).

* I will add, we insulate the bottom half of our barn... as added protection from the New England winter weather.


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been thinking about that ever since I read it last week. Kidding in December as a regular event, and as a preventative for diseases, and to help babies be healthier.

Will have to see how this winter goes. I like the idea of letting 4 month olds into the outdoor pens for overnighting, not worrying about freezing weather hurting them. May be easier to sell them in the Spring too. Might even coincide to having broody hens in the Spring so they can have the garage kidding kennels as brooder coops. Gonna mull it over this Winter.

My girls are still pregnant. The oldest (the one carrying 4 or 5) is getting even bigger and seems absolutely miserable. She's lost so much weight around her neck that we've tightened her collar twice. Giving her extra food and treats. Taking them out of the garage into the outdoor girl pen when it's nice weather (like today). Night before last the outdoor temps dipped to 18 degrees, but in the (uninsulated) garage it was 35 but with no wind. Under the heat lamps it was 45. That should work well.  Every few days we add more hay, alternating with pine shavings.  They keep eating their bedding!  The garage doesn't stink. Not really.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 28, 2011)

Have you thought about giving her Calf Manna (high in Protein)?


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Nov 29, 2011)

Livinwright Farm said:
			
		

> Have you thought about giving her Calf Manna (high in Protein)?


No. I avoid supplements whenever possible. She has high protein leafy alfalfa, plus goat food and salted peanuts.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 29, 2011)

My thinking was for her to bulk back up, if you have had to tighten her collar twice, then she has lost a fair amount of conditioning.

If you can afford it, instead of adding more protein you could try adding Pumpkin(high fiber), Black Oil Sunflower Seed(this is the "if you can afford it" part), Corn, ... just be careful when it comes to legumes, as they tend to be higher in phosphorus than calcium which upsets the delicate Ca ratio which needs to be 2:1


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Nov 29, 2011)

I probably should have mentioned ... my goats also get treats from time to time. For the most part, they are very picky: don't like squash, squash plants and pumpkin. They love apple slices (have to be cut up tho!). The girls get 1/4 cup BOSS a day which I'll increase once they kid to 1/2 cup. They get sweet feed from time to time so maybe I'll increase that too. 

Each doe will get molasses in their water immediately after kidding. The older doesn't like sugar cubes but the younger does.

Actually, I have some apples and still need to feed them for tonight so I'll go add one to their feed buckets.

We're expecting a high of 20 on Thursday and low of 6 degrees (F) so tomorrow is the last day they go outside for a while.

Thanks.


_ETA: Forgot to mention that they also get bread (their fave is croissants).  //  Just gave them their goat food, an apple each, and 1/2 cup BOSS each. They also have plenty of hay. Bunked in for the night, away from the mountain lion, the winds and the cold.  The older is even bigger than yesterday. Amazing that her poor skin can stretch so far.

Actually, they do love my homemade pancakes so I'll just add some pumpkin puree in there. Will make tomorrow. Great idea!_


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 30, 2011)

MyKidLuvsGreenEgz said:
			
		

> I probably should have mentioned ... my goats also get treats from time to time. For the most part, they are very picky: don't like squash, squash plants and pumpkin. They love apple slices (have to be cut up tho!). The girls get 1/4 cup BOSS a day which I'll increase once they kid to 1/2 cup. They get sweet feed from time to time so maybe I'll increase that too.
> 
> Each doe will get molasses in their water immediately after kidding. The older doesn't like sugar cubes but the younger does.
> 
> ...


Just make sure that any bread or pancakes do not contain eggs or any other meat product or by product... since their systems are not made to process these items.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 30, 2011)

I feed my goats leftover pancakes and it has never hurt them.  I used to have a goat that would eat eggs... she was very strange but it never harmed her.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 30, 2011)

we feed our goats eggs, especially our show goats.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Nov 30, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> we feed our goats eggs, especially our show goats.


You feed them eggs?  What does it do for them?  I'd never heard of that before.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 30, 2011)

My goats love apples, and this year we had a huge pear crop on all the pear trees in this county.

So my 17 goats have had about 5 bushels of pears this fall, all nicely diced in their feed buckets each evening since October....

I've only got about 15 left, so I've bought 50 lbs of BOSS to add to the feed when the pears run out.

We had a nice hard frost last night, about 28 degrees.  Goats are looking good.

So far we've dodged the nasty weather, but I think freezing rain is coming Saturday night.  YUCK.....

DonnaBelle


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 30, 2011)

Waiting for those babies, hope it is going well.


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Dec 1, 2011)

No babies yet. Grrrr.

Yesterday we got into the 60's. Our high today is 27 which we hit at 6 a.m. ... been steadily dropping ever since. Our low is expected to be 6 or 7 tonight.

Had to dig out all 4 sets of chickens to feed (grain only today to help keep them warm) and pour warm water over their ice. The boy goats in their outdoor pen are huddled in their little homes ... why they won't huddle together is beyond me.

The girls in the garage are mad at me. I've usually taken them outside by now but there's no way ... it's still snowing, and I now have no clue when the babies will get here, except it's sometime between now and ??. !! I even made hubby leave through the front door today instead of the garage (to prevent heat loss while the garage door is up). While it's so cold outside, my therm in the garage reads 45 and that's not even in a pen or by the heat lamp. Will probably dip (inside) to 30 or so tonight but still, it's dry with no wind. All the hay and food they can eat.  I even hung sheets and shower curtains around parts of kennels (chain link) to help keep warm air in and any breeze from cracks in the garage doors out.

Will give more apples tonight, plus BOSS and those pumpkin pancakes. Might make them for dinner for us too!


----------



## Fluffygal (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds like the girls are being spoiled good and they know it! They are taking tjeir sweet time and milking ya for all the spoiling they can get. 

I read the Doe code thread and think your girls have it memorized. 
 Hope you get some overly adorable healthy kids soon.


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Dec 5, 2011)

My poor girls ... it's been below freezing for quite a few days now. Today's high is 10 and it's expected to be -6 tonight. NEGATIVE! My poor outdoor critters ... they are doing ok but the water turns to slush almost upon pouring. The chickens are getting only scratch (it takes longer to digest, thus keeping them a bit warmer). The boy goats are getting alfalfa pellets ... they don't like getting out in the snow, and I can't wrestle the hay from it's covered pallet. 

The girls in the garage, are kinda snug. We have 3 heat lamps between their kennels so each girl has an area close to 50 degrees.  About 10 feet away from the lamps, it's in the low 30's. That's ok. The babies will be able to hang in a big black tub by the heat lamps ... actually, it's probably warmer in the tub since it IS black! Yahoo!

But still, no babies. I had calculated the due date of the older to be the Wednesday before Thanksgiving. Guess I was wrong. Meanwhile it's nearly 2 weeks later, and **I** am anxious! Quiet for the most part, but they've been stuck inside for the last 4 days / nights because of the very low temps. I'm sure they're bored.

Installed a baby monitor (sound only) in there last night. Had a quiet night but about 1 1/2 ago, the older started bleating loudly. I checked food, water, hay, temp ... all ok.  No moistness to indicate labor. I'll check again soon ... will take out some more apple slices with me.

Any idea what she might be trying to tell me? Ask me?

So, yep, they have the doe code down. Tonight will be our coldest in a while so of course, they'll decide to give birth tonight.

Hey, this weekend it's supposed to be in the 40's. If the babies haven't come by then, the girls will get to go outside again. I'm sure they'll appreciate that.


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 5, 2011)

They are NOT late, they are milking it for all it's worth!


----------



## MenagerieMama (Dec 5, 2011)

MyKidLuvsGreenEgz said:
			
		

> My poor girls ... it's been below freezing for quite a few days now. Today's high is 10 and it's expected to be -6 tonight. NEGATIVE! My poor outdoor critters ... they are doing ok but the water turns to slush almost upon pouring. The chickens are getting only scratch (it takes longer to digest, thus keeping them a bit warmer). The boy goats are getting alfalfa pellets ... they don't like getting out in the snow, and I can't wrestle the hay from it's covered pallet.
> 
> The girls in the garage, are kinda snug. We have 3 heat lamps between their kennels so each girl has an area close to 50 degrees.  About 10 feet away from the lamps, it's in the low 30's. That's ok. The babies will be able to hang in a big black tub by the heat lamps ... actually, it's probably warmer in the tub since it IS black! Yahoo!
> 
> ...


I can't wait to see kid pics!  Crossing my fingers all goes well, and biting my nails in anticipation!


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Dec 5, 2011)

As of 6:43 p.m., baby 1 was born to CC (my older doe). Within 45 minutes, the other two had come out. The third came out almost immediately after number 2, and mama couldn't lick them both. I jumped in with towels and other things and pulled the sac off its face. Rubbed it down.  Took about 10 minutes but I made that cutie cry! Whew.

It's already -4 outside and it's only 10:20 p.m. Have 3 chick brooder heat-lamps on the goats but still it's so cold. We're going to check again in a few then again in early morning. Hubby's taking the day off tomorrow to go to Wally World to get a no-tip space heater.

I'll post pictures tomorrow.  

Whew Hoo!

BTW: There's NO WAY I'm gonna be able to eat my babies, especially since I helped bring the third to life. Oh well, guess we'll eat chicken, eggs, beans, nuts and seeds!


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 5, 2011)

Congratulation! What were the genders?


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 5, 2011)

can't wait for pictures

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## MenagerieMama (Dec 6, 2011)

Woo-hoo!  Congratulations!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 6, 2011)

Congratulations!  Hope all are well.  Can't wait to see baby pics.

K


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Dec 6, 2011)

Pictures!

Here's one of the whole family, shortly after they were all born. See how they aren't fluffy ... still kinda wet looking? CC (mama) kept licking and cleaning even as late as 4 a.m. when we checked on them again.






This one is this morning, when they were about 16 hours old:





Thank goodness they have the nigerian dwarf ears! Can't even tell the papa is half la mancha!  

We decided we can't eat our babies. So .. keeping the brown/white girl (Spot), and probably selling the other girl (white, Ghost) and the boy (brown/black, PB). 

So ... anybody need a doeling or wether as of February 2012? MAma; purebread Nigerian Dwarf (ND) from a good dairy line. PApa: half ND, half la mancha, very sweet. Not going to disbud. Will band the boy when he's close to 8 weeks.  Colorado plains.

Now, the other doe needs to kid!



_ETA: details that I forget because of lack of sleep last night!_


----------



## wannacow (Dec 6, 2011)

What dollies!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 6, 2011)

They are so cute!  Did they get in the pan on thier own or did you put them there?


----------



## elevan (Dec 6, 2011)

Cute!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 6, 2011)

SOOOOOO CUTE


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks!

Jodie: the big black round tub? Believe it or not, within an hour of their birth, we put them in there because it was directly under a heat lamp but they very quickly figured out how to get out. Now, they are in and out and in and out and ... you get the picture!

I just love the bleating they make! And how they fall asleep on their feet. The brown and white one, Spot, prefers to stay very close to mama. But the 3 have started playing with each other. That's earlier than our last group (we didn't keep any of those).


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 6, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 6, 2011)

I love the effort people put into their animals. that is a lot of work having them in your garage.  They look great and congratulations on the healthy delivery.


----------



## autumnprairie (Dec 6, 2011)

they are adorable


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 6, 2011)

"I am a farmer.  I am a farmer.  I am a farmer."  I tell myself this and then I see those babies and all of a sudden I go all woodgee boodgee, oooee, gooey and want to pet and play with them and hold them.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 6, 2011)

Adorable!  Congratulations!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 6, 2011)

Congratulations!  Absolutely adorable.  

Wishing you all the best with them.

K


----------



## KKeiC07 (Dec 7, 2011)

Ohhh they are SO cute!! Hoping for MORE babies soon!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Dec 7, 2011)

They're so cute!! Congrats!! And it wasn't too cold they did just fine


----------



## MyKidLuvsGreenEgz (Dec 11, 2011)

The babies are outside in the girl goat pen ... Mama, Auntie (who hasn't kidded yet) and the triplets. We let them outside for an hour yesterday, and so far today, about 2 hours. How odd .. inside the garage, they all had brown eyes. In the sun, now they suddenly have blue eyes! All 3 of them!

My question: the white baby, Ghost, not only has blue eyes but around her eyes, it's turning red (when in the sun).

IS IT possible that she's an albino? Pure white on whole body, pink heinie, pink nose, and now her eyes are rimmed with pink/red except for a little blue in the irises.

I tried to google albino goat but nothing came up. Searched on here and same thing. Is there such a thing? Or is she just plain ole pure white? Will she need special care in the sun?


----------



## Mamaboid (Dec 11, 2011)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110425081239AAewMCi

Try this link see if it helps at all.


----------

